# The Worst Tyres In the World!



## avit88

I should probably change the title of this thread to say 'Public Safety Notice'...

I am currently using a set of loan wheels and tyres as my wheels are in for refurbishment. Just got to say the tyres I have on are budget tyres by the well known name of Autoguard.... *shakes head*

THESE TYRES ARE TERRIBLE!!

Seriously I normally run michelins and a firm hater of budget tyres and this has proved my point!

Never have I driven a car with such twitchy tyres when you drive over 60mph! They are terrifying in the wet and my car isnt exactly overpowered!
The car feesl totally disconnected from the road on a roundabout and the noise and ride turned my limousine quite Golf into a wooden cart!

Short of it all, do not buy these tyres! Sh!t is not the word to describe them...


----------



## The Cueball

I see your Autoguard and raise you Nankans!

:lol:

Stay safe mate.... 

:thumb:


----------



## avit88

nankan tyres.... the name ooozes confidence! lol


----------



## The Cueball

Conjures up images of a tacky Japanese game show with a little fat ninja eh?!?! :lol:

:wall:


----------



## xJay1337

Same with Linglongs and infact any "budget" tyre.
They are all crap.
They are not the same as a premium brand no matter how similar they may look.
They are dangerous.
Stick with well known brands.
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/


----------



## Porkypig

Thanks for the info all and I would like to add the following to the list of 'tyres to be avoided at all costs'.

Courier
Kenda
Accelera

They have been fitted to cars I have bought in the past and very quickley seen the top of a skip.


----------



## RD55 DUN

I bought 2 tyres last year...Sagitar

Terrible/dangerous tyre!! I done 100 miles and had them off! 

Felt like i had rear wheel steering.


----------



## danwel

Had Nankangs previously and in the dry they were fine


----------



## avit88

danwel said:


> Had Nankangs previously and in the dry they were fine


it rains a fair bit in yorkshire though mate! :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK

I'll see your Nankans and raise you Shandong Linglong tyres......


----------



## Adrian Convery

You wonder how some of these tyres pass the tests and regulations!


----------



## avit88

xJay1337 said:


> Same with Linglongs and infact any "budget" tyre.
> They are all crap.
> They are not the same as a premium brand no matter how similar they may look.
> They are dangerous.
> Stick with well known brands.
> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/


haha i just find the name linglongs so funny!

Want to kill someone? Buy em a set of linglongs!:lol:


----------



## The Cueball

VenomUK said:


> I'll see your Nankans and raise you Shandong Linglong tyres......


:doublesho

No way is that a real name... I googled it too.... :lol:

Have you actually had a pair/set!??!?!

:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337

danwel said:


> Had Nankangs previously and in the dry they were fine


That's like saying
"I had a lion one it was fine when it was locked in a cage".
In the dry they are about as good as a very high end tyre is in the wet.
In the wet it's like driving on ice and dangerous to say the least.
A total lack of feedback! And grip!


----------



## avit88

Adrian Convery said:


> You wonder how some of these tyres pass the tests and regulations!


funny you say that, since the new tyre branding Ive noticed all these cheap tyres dont even display a score!


----------



## avit88

The Cueball said:


> :doublesho
> 
> No way is that a real name... I googled it too.... :lol:
> 
> Have you actually had a pair/set!??!?!
> 
> :thumb:


seriously this is hilarious!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PugIain

I had some Kumho Ecsta supra' once, they were gash.
Probably the best tyres I've had are the Maxxis I have on the 407. The dry grip is fantastic, confident in them in the wet too. When they're due a change I shall be getting more.


----------



## danwel

avit88 said:


> it rains a fair bit in yorkshire though mate! :thumb:


This is true lol


----------



## SteveTDCi

Accelera were awful I had them on my polo, toyo's on the 206 are also bad in the wet. I have a pair of nexan winguards as my winter tyres and they are very good in the wet.


----------



## PaulTheo

The Cueball said:


> :doublesho
> 
> No way is that a real name... I googled it too.... :lol:
> 
> Have you actually had a pair/set!??!?!
> 
> :thumb:





















So did I but it does exist!


----------



## m1pui

I had a set of Nankang NS-2's on my 320D, which was my first rear wheel drive car too. They were absolutely faultless over the 18 months or so I had them on. 

Sun, rain, snow, nothing ever gave me course for concern. I changed them for Michelin Pilot Sport 2's, after hearing fantastic things from countless owners on a BMW forum, and I didn't notice any difference or improvements tbh.

After running them before, I wouldn't be against running them again if it came down to it Generally, I wouldn't entertain a shonky brand. But I'd certainly say they're the base level for what I'd consider.

For me, Federal SS-595 are the worst I've used. On my RX8, they never gave me any grip/stopping problems, but they were noisy as hell.


----------



## avit88

each to their own but with tyres if you buy cheap you buy twice... thats if your still around to buy a second pair!


----------



## m1pui

avit88 said:


> each to their own but with tyres if you buy cheap you buy twice... thats if your still around to buy a second pair!


Funnily enough, I'm still here


----------



## b9rgo1234

You haven't experienced crap tyres until you try a set of Triangle's, I swear they are more dangerous than remoulds.


----------



## avit88

b9rgo1234 said:


> You haven't experienced crap tyres until you try a set of Triangle's, I swear they are more dangerous than remoulds.


lol naming a round tyre triangles... is this just me!? haha


----------



## avit88

List so far:

Autoguard
Triangles
Shandong Linglongs
Nankangs
Gajah Tunggal
Kumho Ecsta
Accelera
Courier
Kenda
Sagita
Sava
Wanli
Event 
hi fly


----------



## Davemm

GAJAH TUNGGAL are very bad


----------



## Crispo

My results of going round a bend in the rain on nankangs back in 2007


----------



## millns84

To be fair, the newer Kumho's are pretty good. I had KU31's on the Cougar and they were much better than the Bridgestone Potenzas they replaced.

Falken 512's however, were shocking in the wet on my old Sirion.


----------



## President Swirl

I took Mom's Focus for 4 new tyres about 2 months ago. I looked at the budget ones, but decided to get Vredesteins all round. I have to say, thus far they have been excellent, and knowing Mom goes down twisty lanes to work, and does a fair few miles, the peace of mind is priceless. My Brother has cheaper tyres on the Celica, they are o.k, but i will try to sway him towards some decent rubber come replacement time.


----------



## Mattey h

I've had nankangs in the past, and they were fine, not brilliant but fine.
Have got a set of accelera on the rear of my lexus is220d. They were on when I got it, and to be honest, with the mot due next month and money being tight, I will most probably another set. They have not let me down even in the winter of last year.
Some of us, me included, can't afford to spend shed loads on expensive tyres. Having 18" wheels doesn't help either. The last tyres I got for the front were falkens, and they were £110 each fitted.


----------



## andy monty

Sava..... utter st


----------



## Laurie.J.M

I've done budget tyres once on my old car and I never intend to use them again, even a 1.2 with reasonably large wheels and tyres fitted they couldn't cope. Also apart from the lack of grip they were knackered after about 12000 miles.


----------



## kermnitz

Wanli ! ooft ! Bought a set of CSL Wheels for my old 325 bm & had Wanli`s fitted,the wife came in one night & told me something wrong with the car,she was going round a roundabout at 20mph & back end went out.Went to see a mate who works in tyre place told me he would give me some part worns instead off letting leave with the ditch finders on ! best thing i have ever done ! But sold them on Ebay ! lol


----------



## kevin whittaker

I have Event tyres on one of my BMW's - fine in the dry, would rather walk in the wet...

It pains me to throw them away as they still have about 5mm tread on them (were all new when I bought the car in May). Would never have them again,been far too spoilt in the past with Continentals, Michelins and Bridgestone - should of stuck to my guns and insisted that they fitted a better brand at the time, even Maxxis were by far better...


----------



## Willows-dad

Had a pair of hi-flys on the works transit van, and when they were new they were like driving on ice in the dry. I won't go cheap on my car that's for sure.


----------



## avit88

List so far:

Autoguard
Triangles
Shandong Linglongs
Nankangs
Gajah Tunggal
Accelera
Courier
Kenda
Sagita
Sava
Wanli
Event 
hi-fly
Matador
Marangoni Zeta
Syrons


----------



## msb

Had accelera's on the old omega and they were fine, much better than the matador rubbish that was on before, with everyone on nankang never grips and linglong ditch finders. 
Maxxis for a budget tyre are exellent, replaced linglongs on the front of the other halfs astra coupe with maxxis ma-z1's and am well happy with them


----------



## avit88

For those people who say they cant afford expensive tyres to their cars....

Thats fine but theres a difference between buying dangerous tyres when you can pay a tenner more for a safe tyre such as maxxis, or kuhmo which arent the best around but are light years ahead of those in the list!


----------



## VenomUK

The Cueball said:


> :doublesho
> 
> No way is that a real name... I googled it too.... :lol:
> 
> Have you actually had a pair/set!??!?!
> 
> :thumb:


Oh yes seen these bad boys in action... My mate had a set on his Evo8 and its the best thing for ruining a cars handling and making a 4x4 feel like it has no grip lol.


----------



## Shinyvec

I have Nexans on my car at the moment and love them, infact they are far better then the Falken 912 Ziex I had on before them. Dry grip is superp and the wet grip is the best yet and all for £55 a corner on 215/50/17


----------



## xJay1337

avit88 said:


> List so far:
> 
> Autoguard
> Triangles
> Shandong Linglongs
> Nankangs
> Gajah Tunggal
> *Kumho Ecsta*
> Accelera
> Courier
> Kenda
> Sagita
> Sava
> Wanli
> Event
> hi fly


Some of the Kumhos are actually quite good.


----------



## Ross

I have KU39's on the Subaru and for the price I got the for I cant complain as there pretty good.


----------



## spursfan

I really cant understand why some people that have reasonably fast, expensive cars, then go and have cheapo tyres fitted, surely your piece of mind in having decent tyres must outweigh a few extra quid?
i never go cheap, alway michellin or other high end tyres, i prefer to have my family in one piece, so a few extra quid is definitely worth paying..

Kev


----------



## avit88

good man, and to those who say they cant afford decent tyres on their big expensive cars... well clearly they cant afford the car so should downsize to a cheaper one.


----------



## carrera2s

Porkypig said:


> Thanks for the info all and I would like to add the following to the list of 'tyres to be avoided at all costs'.
> 
> Courier
> Kenda
> Accelera
> 
> They have been fitted to cars I have bought in the past and very quickley seen the top of a skip.


I have accelera on my vitosportx van and were new on it when I bought at 1year old. I did 19000 miles on that set with no problems. Others with same van and premium brand said 12000 miles is good for a van of that size and carrying a lot of weight which I also do. I am now on my second set and will make it my next set too!:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Also I can buy 4 new ones for £320 delivered. And they are 18" on the vitosportx.:thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

I have hankook ventus prime 2s on the front and millennium somethings on the rear.

They are both poor tyres even though the hankooks are fairly expensive.
Can't wait to switch back to cobtinentals


----------



## xJay1337

spursfan said:


> I really cant understand why some people that have reasonably fast, expensive cars, then go and have cheapo tyres fitted, surely your piece of mind in having decent tyres must outweigh a few extra quid?
> i never go cheap, alway michellin or other high end tyres, i prefer to have my family in one piece, so a few extra quid is definitely worth paying..
> 
> Kev


Exactly! This is also mainly at people who mod up their cars, I have noticed.
They spend £3000 on a set of wheels and then put Fullruns on them. 
:wave::devil:


----------



## cheekymonkey

avit88 said:


> good man, and to those who say they cant afford decent tyres on their big expensive cars... well clearly they cant afford the car so should downsize to a cheaper one.


then again you may say its not the tyres that are fully responsible, it may be the way there driven:thumb: 
Have driven vehicles with alsorts of makes of tyre on them never had a problem


----------



## avit88

cheekymonkey said:


> then again you may say its not the tyres that are fully responsible, it may be the way there driven:thumb:
> Have driven vehicles with alsorts of makes of tyre on them never had a problem


true if u drive like a tool then you're asking for trouble whatever tyres you have on. But the budget tyres I had on today made low speed, sensible driving a total brown pants moment!


----------



## RisingPower

spursfan said:


> I really cant understand why some people that have reasonably fast, expensive cars, then go and have cheapo tyres fitted, surely your piece of mind in having decent tyres must outweigh a few extra quid?
> i never go cheap, alway michellin or other high end tyres, i prefer to have my family in one piece, so a few extra quid is definitely worth paying..
> 
> Kev


Oh come on, falkens and vreds are perfectly decent tyres. May also be a bit more than a few quid difference.


----------



## The Cueball

I do like vreds... had them on the Abarth, and on the Lexus now as well...

not _that_ cheap mind you!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## avit88

i dont think anyone was saying vreds or falkens were bad??


----------



## RisingPower

The Cueball said:


> I do like vreds... had them on the Abarth, and on the Lexus now as well...
> 
> not _that_ cheap mind you!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I was amazed when one size they were literally only a couple of quid cheaper than ps2s.


----------



## rockape

m1pui said:


> I had a set of Nankang NS-2's on my 320D, which was my first rear wheel drive car too. They were absolutely faultless over the 18 months or so I had them on.
> 
> Sun, rain, snow, nothing ever gave me course for concern. I changed them for Michelin Pilot Sport 2's, after hearing fantastic things from countless owners on a BMW forum, and I didn't notice any difference or improvements tbh.
> 
> After running them before, I wouldn't be against running them again if it came down to it Generally, I wouldn't entertain a shonky brand. But I'd certainly say they're the base level for what I'd consider.
> 
> For me, Federal SS-595 are the worst I've used. On my RX8, they never gave me any grip/stopping problems, but they were noisy as hell.


got them on my 325, cant fault them. and we have had plenty of rain down here.


----------



## Darlofan

I've used budget tyres for many a year now and never had an issue. I drive over 30k miles a year on them, they are not noisy, stop when i put the brakes on and I've never skidded the car or slid it on a bend. Maybe that's because i drive sensibly within the limits of the car and tyres. I use them on the wifes car as well with no issues.
Wear has never been an issue either, got 40k miles out of the front set once.


----------



## Darlofan

Crispo said:


> My results of going round a bend in the rain on nankangs back in 2007


Of course it was the tyres fault wasn't it? Not yours for driving too fast?


----------



## avit88

A lot of people like to enjoy their cars and take them for a good old drive every so often and for that you need decent tyres in order to be safe. 

If budget tyres are that good why do they cost nearly half the price. You're obviously not getting something, you obviously dont notice that in your driving...


----------



## cheekymonkey

avit88 said:


> A lot of people like to enjoy their cars and take them for a good old drive every so often and for that you need decent tyres in order to be safe.
> 
> If budget tyres are that good why do they cost nearly half the price. You're obviously not getting something, you obviously dont notice that in your driving...


there are many reasons for the extra price advertising even extra profit. every week theres a thread on here about cheap wax v expensive wax, maybe tyres are the same


----------



## SteveTDCi

Budget tyres are fine most of the time it's on the one occasion when you need them that they let you down. The people that use them and think they are fine should try some proper tyres and feel the difference. The accelera tyres I had were awful in the wet. If I hadn't have sold the car I'd have binned them. A 1.6 polo should not be provoked into so much wheelspin and on a damp road the under steer was frightening.

I would walk away from a performance car if it had cheap tyres as to me it means the owner couldn't afford to maintain it correctly and if they skimp on tyres they probably skimped on other bits. If a dealer puts them on then I'm fine with that but they will be swapped asoon as I could.


----------



## Fruitcake

I suspect some people who are happy with the ditchfinders are quite possibly some of the drivers on the roads who never venture above 40mph regardless of speed limit, road conditions and visibility.


----------



## Pugboi

Love this thread !! Wish I had wrote down all the **** tyres I've had over the years !! Also which I had shares in Goodyear with some sort of discount scheme all I seem to do when I buy a car

** on a few cars I put cheap tyres on to spin up when I was 17 over Southend ( went with the body kit and orange paint on my escort Gti )


----------



## m1pui

avit88 said:


> A lot of people like to enjoy their cars and take them for a good old drive every so often and for that you need decent tyres in order to be safe.
> 
> If budget tyres are that good why do they cost nearly half the price. You're obviously not getting something, you obviously dont notice that in your driving...


Because i's not cheap to sponsor Motorsport.

Michelin have their name on Le Mans 24, Le Mans Cup, WRC, IRC, GT1, Dakar, Motorcycling and probably quite a few more motor sports as well as events like Goodwood

Continental do quite a lot of big football tournament sponsorship too.


----------



## voon

Syron's are also crap.


----------



## Alex_225

avit88 said:


> Nankang tyres.... the name ooozes confidence! lol


----------



## xJay1337

Posted that a few pages back.


----------



## xJay1337

m1pui said:


> Because i's not cheap to sponsor Motorsport.
> 
> Michelin have their name on Le Mans 24, Le Mans Cup, WRC, IRC, GT1, Dakar, Motorcycling and probably quite a few more motor sports as well as events like Goodwood
> 
> Continental do quite a lot of big football tournament sponsorship too.


And it has nothing to do with the research and development into the tyres, compounds, tens of thousands of miles of road testing......

Sponsorship is two way. You pay a lot for advertising but you gain a lot of business in return!

As if to say Linglong would suddenly be amazing tyres if they sponsered football?
no. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

m1pui said:


> Because i's not cheap to sponsor Motorsport.
> 
> Michelin have their name on Le Mans 24, Le Mans Cup, WRC, IRC, GT1, Dakar, Motorcycling and probably quite a few more motor sports as well as events like Goodwood
> 
> Continental do quite a lot of big football tournament sponsorship too.


Tell you what... go grab yourself, ooh I don't know, an Audi S4... stick your fav "budget, crap" tyres on it, I'll stick to my overpriced Michelin's - designed for the car.... and we'll see how they perform against each other... 

:thumb:

I walked away from an RS6 the other week - rather I was thrown out the showroom, as this 2 owner "cherished" "doesn't need anything" car was sitting on tyres that cost £350 for 4... the guy didn't understand what load rating was never mind why that car needs the correct tyres... 

I was asked to "f**k off" out of his showroom... I didn't have a clue what I was talking about.... cue him following us out to a gleaming S8 and RS6... kn0b :wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## msb

cheekymonkey said:


> then again you may say its not the tyres that are fully responsible, it may be the way there driven:thumb:
> Have driven vehicles with alsorts of makes of tyre on them never had a problem


Have to say this is a really valid point, granted there are some shocking cheap tyres out there, but there are also some pretty bad drivers


----------



## xJay1337

A budget tyre can take up to 30m to stop from high speed in the wet. Can be the difference between hitting a pedestrian, animal or another car. No matter how good you may be as a driver sometimes things happen which are outside of your control.

The amount of accidents where good tyres could have avoided a collision I would guess to be around 20%. Budget tyres also tend to aquaplane a lot more and have lateral g readings around 30-40% lower in wet weather tests, with subjective tests complaining of a lack of feedback, grip and poor break-away control.

If I was EU minister I would simply ban budget tyres.
By the normal manufacturers, anything above and including Falken and Toyo, having more business naturally their prices could drop by 15% to account for the extra 25% of business.
If you can't afford budgets do what I used to do, and buy some quality partworn tyres off Ebay. I could get a pair of 225/45 michelins for what, £70 delivered, 5mm of tread. Lasted me for 10k, happy days?!
Now I'm being paid a wage I can enjoy my pick of tyres.


----------



## TubbyTwo

Never understood why people buy budgets, breaking and tyres are the 2 places you dont want to scrimp on.


----------



## R B Customs

no mention for marangoni Zeta's then then ? 
I got a new car about a month ago which had 3 potenza's and 1 Marangoni Zeta... A bit of googling found that they were blistering, shredding, and casuiong all kinds of trouble. I had it replaced yesterday, but a few hours before that I [gently] hit a curb (multistorey :wall and literally tore a gash out of the tyre and it ballooned ! never seen a tyre do that before.

now got 2 Bridgestone potenzas on the back and 2 Avon zz3's on the front which the fitter could not praise enough and I'm very pleased with them. He told me that he would choose these over anything else and they are very under rated, I think he's right to be honest.

To be fair though I never really had a problem with budget tyres on my truck; my Dad insists on buying remoulds (I know, I know) but now that I have a slightly faster car I'll not be buying anything less than high/mid end tyres.


----------



## m1pui

xJay1337 said:


> And it has nothing to do with the research and development into the tyres, compounds, tens of thousands of miles of road testing......
> 
> Sponsorship is two way. You pay a lot for advertising but you gain a lot of business in return!
> 
> *As if to say Linglong would suddenly be amazing tyres if they sponsered football?
> no. :lol:*


Not what I said at all  Ling Long (who I'm not championing anywhere in this thread) and other budget manufacturers that don't do the huge amounts of sponsorship advertising don't have to cover the costs.



The Cueball said:


> Tell you what... go grab yourself, ooh I don't know, an Audi S4... stick your fav "budget, crap" tyres on it, I'll stick to my overpriced Michelin's - designed for the car.... and we'll see how they perform against each other...
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I walked away from an RS6 the other week - rather I was thrown out the showroom, as this 2 owner "cherished" "doesn't need anything" car was sitting on tyres that cost £350 for 4... the guy didn't understand what load rating was never mind why that car needs the correct tyres...
> 
> I was asked to "f**k off" out of his showroom... I didn't have a clue what I was talking about.... cue him following us out to a gleaming S8 and RS6... kn0b :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> :thumb:


I'm not saying there aren't **** tyres out there either and I'm definitely not wanting to side by side performance test them on the road with you. Going back to my original post in the thread, I said I'd had good experience when running Nankang NS-2's and finished by saying that from that experience they were my baseline for a budget tyre.

I never said I would pick them over and above everything else and I absolutely accept that some tyres are well designed/recommended for a car, particularly high performance cars like yours. But equally manufacturer recommended tyres are sometimes wrong.

My Lexus, for example, came on and was recommended from Lexus to be running on Dunlop Grantrek tyres and they were absolutely hideous. The car understeered terribly in the wet and ABS kicked in really early under firm braking. I changed them on my own judgement for Pirelli Scorpions and the car was transformed.

Separate to the above response now:
As far as the whole stopping distance. I think we'll see, short term at least, a lot of big manufacturers tyres falter a bit on this one. The push for easy read labels and Eco tyres that return better fuel economy, etc mean that many are less grippy and have lower rolling resistance which is going to equal longer stopping distances.


----------



## The Cueball

m1pui said:


> My Lexus, for example, came on and was recommended from Lexus to be running on Dunlop Grantrek tyres and they were absolutely hideous. The car understeered terribly in the wet and ABS kicked in really early under firm braking. I changed them on my own judgement for Pirelli Scorpions and the car was transformed.


nail > head

I think tyres are quite a subjective issue as well... just because all the labels, other people, tinterweb says they are "good" tyres... sometimes you just don't like them, or get on with them..

You need to have confidence, or even perceived confidence in what you are using and driving (IMO)... just look at all the F1 drivers moaning about their tyres falling off the "cliff" can't have that happening to us!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## avit88

List so far:

Autoguard
Triangles
Shandong Linglongs
Nankangs
Gajah Tunggal
Accelera
Courier
Kenda
Sagita
Sava
Wanli
Event 
hi-fly
Matador
Marangoni Zeta
Syrons
ATR Sports
Fullruns
Millenium
Barum


----------



## xJay1337

To add to your list.
Fullruns
Barum
Millenium


----------



## SteveTDCi

msb said:


> Have to say this is a really valid point, granted there are some shocking cheap tyres out there, but there are also some pretty bad drivers


Hmmm I disagree, let's say you are driving along a wet road and something pulls out on front of you .... You stand on the brakes and rather than slow down you just glide along the road like you are on grass. Bad tyres on a hot dry road are fine they will give you enough grip for most circumstances. On a wet road .... That's when good tyres earn there money. For me wet grip, aquaplaning and curved aquaplaning are more important than dry weather grip.


----------



## A210 AMG

Tyres and Brakes why skimp??

As others have said people spend a fortune on huge nice new alloys and skimp on low budget tyres.

False economy surely?

It really makes be smile when people put them on quick ish or quick cars also but even on a granny fiesta that goes to tesco once a week they can take longer to stop than a branded tyre.

Pretty much sums it up...


----------



## Darlofan

Fruitcake said:


> I suspect some people who are happy with the ditchfinders are quite possibly some of the drivers on the roads who never venture above 40mph regardless of speed limit, road conditions and visibility.


Like i said I use budget tyres(4 just fitted £212) and have since i started driving 25years ago. I am by no means a Sunday driver, I live in Wales which is not renowned for its straight roads in great condition and when I am late for appointments let's just say the driving leaves something to be desired. Never have I ever had any fear of my car leaving the road to find a ditch or failed to stop when i wanted it to. All those people talking about cars skidding and sliding REALLY need to be looking at their driving styles.


----------



## xScotty

Darlofan said:


> Like i said I use budget tyres(4 just fitted £212) and have since i started driving 25years ago. I am by no means a Sunday driver, I live in Wales which is not renowned for its straight roads in great condition and when I am late for appointments let's just say the driving leaves something to be desired. Never have I ever had any fear of my car leaving the road to find a ditch or failed to stop when i wanted it to. All those people talking about cars skidding and sliding REALLY need to be looking at their driving styles.


You aren't going fast enough then lmao.


----------



## TubbyTwo

Darlofan said:


> Like i said I use budget tyres(4 just fitted £212) and have since i started driving 25years ago. I am by no means a Sunday driver, I live in Wales which is not renowned for its straight roads in great condition and when I am late for appointments let's just say the driving leaves something to be desired. Never have I ever had any fear of my car leaving the road to find a ditch or failed to stop when i wanted it to. All those people talking about cars skidding and sliding REALLY need to be looking at their driving styles.


Sounds like a problem with your accellerator pedal, try pressing it harder.


----------



## Darlofan

There you go, the last 2 posts sum it up really. It's not the tyres it's the driver.


----------



## xJay1337

Darlofan said:


> Like i said I use budget tyres(4 just fitted £212) and have since i started driving 25years ago. I am by no means a Sunday driver, I live in Wales which is not renowned for its straight roads in great condition and when I am late for appointments let's just say the driving leaves something to be desired. Never have I ever had any fear of my car leaving the road to find a ditch or failed to stop when i wanted it to. All those people talking about cars skidding and sliding REALLY need to be looking at their driving styles.


Obviously you are a sunday driver.
Either that or have no understanding of how a car should respond to inputs and the feedback you get back.
:car:


----------



## m1pui

Darlofan said:


> There you go, the last 2 posts sum it up really. It's not the tyres it's the driver.


Do agree with this to a point.

If you give a knobber more grip/ability, he or she will just keep on pushing it until they fall over. For those, I'd rather they **** themselves once on a roundabout at 20mph than be of the mindset that they're capable of taking every bend at 50mph.


----------



## TubbyTwo

Good heavens, someone forgot their happy pills today. Next thing you will be telling us you drive a Ford Mundaneo and do 40mph in a NSL zone.


----------



## m1pui

TubbyTwo said:


> Good heavens, someone forgot their happy pills today. Next thing you will be telling us you drive a Ford Mundaneo and do 40mph in a NSL zone.


If that is in response to me, then not at all. In fact I'm very happy today, have never driven a Mondeo, never owned a Ford for that matter, but I would do 40 in an NSL, if conditions justified it 

If we take the picture of the Megane earlier in the thread. Ok the car was wearing Nankangs but given the full picture (wet/dirt up the car, damage to the front wheel, buckling of the rear suspension and lads standing around it) it'd be naive to think that the tyres were the main or sole factor in the incident.


----------



## xJay1337

Come to bed dear.
No!
Someone is arguing on the internet.

Say what you want but we all know the truth - Budgets are crap and people who justify them are cheapskates.


----------



## Crispo

Darlofan said:


> Of course it was the tyres fault wasn't it? Not yours for driving too fast?


No speeding involved, driving in a normal manner as it was 05:00am as I was going to work and in heavy rain aquaplanned and spun out ending up off the road. Same road I drove every day to go to work from where I was living at the time. It's the only accident I have had and it was within a month the tyres were fitted to the car.


----------



## Crispo

m1pui said:


> If that is in response to me, then not at all. In fact I'm very happy today, have never driven a Mondeo, never owned a Ford for that matter, but I would do 40 in an NSL, if conditions justified it
> 
> If we take the picture of the Megane earlier in the thread. Ok the car was wearing Nankangs but given the full picture (wet/dirt up the car, damage to the front wheel, buckling of the rear suspension and lads standing around it) it'd be naive to think that the tyres were the main or sole factor in the incident.


As quoted previously how poor nankangs are in the wet it would explain why the car is wet, the dirt and damage is from losing control and leaving the road and the lads standing around it is the mechanics in the garage! My only ever accident and within a month of the nankangs being fitted to the car. May have happened on other tyres as there was a stream going across the road into a corner but I firmly believe the nankangs have their part to play in it.


----------



## avit88

yeh but the day will come when u need to stop and you sail on by the place where a non budget tyre would have stopped and wreck your car... all for an extra £50...

got my wheels back from the refurber today and my michelin's back on! Phew!










sorry iphone pic..


----------



## Crispo

I agree and have always had good tyres on my cars, contisport's are my normal choice of tyre. It was just a case of the wheels came with brand new nankangs and buying another 4 brand new tyres is a little gut wrenching although would of saved me in the long run :lol:


----------



## avit88

the evil Autoguards in the background!


----------



## RisingPower

avit88 said:


> yeh but the day will come when u need to stop and you sail on by the place where a non budget tyre would have stopped and wreck your car... all for an extra £50...
> 
> got my wheels back from the refurber today and my michelin's back on! Phew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry iphone pic..


Extra 50? Bwahahaha!


----------



## avit88

RisingPower said:


> Extra 50? Bwahahaha!


guessing ur a budget lover.....?


----------



## RisingPower

avit88 said:


> guessing ur a budget lover.....?


Yes, that's what I am.

I also have no idea how to drive and I run on eensy teeny 14" wheels.

Either that or I find falken fk452s have been perfectly reasonable for a daily, but would run ps2s on a car that saw the track, but it sure as hell wouldn't be on the current wheels.


----------



## nick_mcuk

The Cueball said:


> I see your Autoguard and raise you Nankans!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Stay safe mate....
> 
> :thumb:


I will take your Autoguard's and Nakang's and raise you ATR Sports. These were on the 205 when I first bought her all those years ago....brand new I swear I would have had more grip from a pair of worn out slicks on a wet and greasy road.....only thing that they had going for them was they smoked up well when you did a proper wheel spin!

Replaced them with the Dunlop SP Sports managed to flog them on ebay for £75 though!


----------



## cheekymonkey

SteveTDCi said:


> Hmmm I disagree, let's say you are driving along a wet road and something pulls out on front of you .... You stand on the brakes and rather than slow down you just glide along the road like you are on grass.
> 
> there are many ways a good driver could handle this. so how much of it is down to the tyres and how much is down to poor driving tecnic


----------



## avit88

RisingPower said:


> Yes, that's what I am.
> 
> I also have no idea how to drive and I run on eensy teeny 14" wheels.
> 
> Either that or I find falken fk452s have been perfectly reasonable for a daily, but would run ps2s on a car that saw the track, but it sure as hell wouldn't be on the current wheels.


nobody said falkens were budgets mate, ur seeing things.

Their 15" mate:lol:


----------



## RisingPower

avit88 said:


> nobody said falkens were budgets mate, ur seeing things.
> 
> Their 15" mate:lol:


My point was, it's not a case of 50 difference. More like 600-700 ish.

Assuming you meant a set that is.


----------



## avit88

cheekymonkey said:


> SteveTDCi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I disagree, let's say you are driving along a wet road and something pulls out on front of you .... You stand on the brakes and rather than slow down you just glide along the road like you are on grass.
> 
> there are many ways a good driver could handle this. so how much of it is down to the tyres and how much is down to poor driving tecnic
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but most of the population dont exactly have a good driving technique...so need to rely on a decent tyre.
Click to expand...


----------



## avit88

RisingPower said:


> My point was, it's not a case of 50 difference. More like 600-700 ish.
> 
> Assuming you meant a set that is.


then as previously mentioned you cant afford the car so downsize...


----------



## avit88

List so far:

Autoguard
Triangles
Shandong Linglongs
Nankangs
Gajah Tunggal
Accelera
Courier
Kenda
Sagita
Sava
Wanli
Event 
hi-fly
Matador
Marangoni Zeta
Syrons
ATR Sports
Fullruns
Millenium
Barum
Tornado Alpha


----------



## dekerf1996

Sounds like the conti's or the Yokohama's I have on my polo, they are shocking to be honest, wheel spin in 4th in the damp, or 3rd in the dry when pushing it :-( 

Tbh not much else to try....


----------



## RisingPower

avit88 said:


> then as previously mentioned you cant afford the car so downsize...


Nope, I can afford the car, just I don't need pilot sport 2s as opposed to falken fk452s.

They're not worth the difference. They're lovely tyres, but I find the falkens perfectly predictable.


----------



## Mateusz

One more type which when it's raining are sh*t crap and the worst tyres I have ever drive. Yokohama Advan Sport V103. When roads are gently wet or when its raining driving faster then 40mph is just insane. They are very slippery, easy to slide. I have them one year and have 6 millimeters but never ever again! When it was dry they were awesome and gave pure pleasure of driving. But not for wet weather, terrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avit88

RisingPower said:


> Nope, I can afford the car, just I don't need pilot sport 2s as opposed to falken fk452s.
> 
> They're not worth the difference. They're lovely tyres, but I find the falkens perfectly predictable.


mate we're talking about truly shocking budget tyres,

falken, some yokos, maxxis arent dirt cheap budgets are they?

I thought yoko's had a bad name but know a few who rate them, especially their winter tyres.


----------



## cheekymonkey

The Cueball said:


> Tell you what... go grab yourself, ooh I don't know, an Audi S4... stick your fav "budget, crap" tyres on it, I'll stick to my overpriced Michelin's - designed for the car.... and we'll see how they perform against each other...
> 
> good point,then put a pro race driver in the 1 with budgets on and my money would be on the budgets, so how much is down to tyres and how much driver


----------



## RisingPower

avit88 said:


> mate we're talking about truly shocking budget tyres,
> 
> falken, some yokos, maxxis arent dirt cheap budgets are they?
> 
> I thought yoko's had a bad name but know a few who rate them, especially their winter tyres.


They're budget ish tyres.

I had no names on the 18s previously, they proved... interesting :lol:

30mph round not so sharp corner, understeer, 20, still understeer, 15, 10, yay traction :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

avit88 said:


> mate we're talking about truly shocking budget tyres,
> 
> falken, some yokos, maxxis arent dirt cheap budgets are they?
> 
> I thought yoko's had a bad name but know a few who rate them, especially their winter tyres.


Yokohama make some pretty good track day tyres, second to the r888s.


----------



## cheekymonkey

avit88 said:


> cheekymonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but most of the population dont exactly have a good driving technique...so need to rely on a decent tyre.
> 
> 
> 
> so why dont they take extra driving courses, as if its that important (as it should be ) they would stand a better chance if there technique was better and on good tyres. :thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## avit88

cheekymonkey said:


> avit88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so why dont they take extra driving courses, as if its that important (as it should be ) they would stand a better chance if there technique was better and on good tyres. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> totally agree with u.
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnr32

avit88 said:


> nankan tyres.... the name ooozes confidence! lol


At least they sound better than what I have one at the moment....Tornado Alpha tyres, its the tornado bit that really scares me :lol:


----------



## avit88

cheekymonkey said:


> The Cueball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what... go grab yourself, ooh I don't know, an Audi S4... stick your fav "budget, crap" tyres on it, I'll stick to my overpriced Michelin's - designed for the car.... and we'll see how they perform against each other...
> 
> good point,then put a pro race driver in the 1 with budgets on and my money would be on the budgets, so how much is down to tyres and how much driver
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: yeah then put the pro in the car with non budgets and i bet he is quicker!
Click to expand...


----------



## avit88

List so far:

Autoguard
Triangles
Shandong Linglongs
Nankangs
Gajah Tunggal
Accelera
Courier
Kenda
Sagita
Sava
Wanli
Event 
hi-fly
Matador
Marangoni Zeta
Syrons
ATR Sports
Fullruns
Millenium
Barum
Tornado Alpha
Sunny SN3800


----------



## xJay1337

Yokohamas and Falkens, Toyos etc are pretty good. They balance cost with performance. They are not the best but they are safe at the very least and have predictable handling - but FK452s I've had before and are very good! Yoko S-Drives my friend had and they were pretty good to be honest and many of the other Yoko tyres are high performance tyres designed for dry weather (not for wet eg A048s or the Advan Neova)

If you have odd tyre sizes (stretched) the T1rs (Toyo) and Fk452 (Falken) are very good, will give you the best handling and the most stretch-friendly tyre. But yeah



RisingPower said:


> My point was, it's not a case of 50 difference. More like 600-700 ish.
> 
> Assuming you meant a set that is.


A set of budgets in 225/45/17 - Around about £250.
A set of decent tyres? Ranging from £300 (Falkens) to £385 for a set of Pilot Sport 3s.
Now you tell me if the £130 is worth perhaps your life. Or the life of another person.

Now to figure this out if you go to the pub three times a week spend £10 each time, if you go twice a week instead (better for you as well let's be honest) you'd save the difference in cost in just 3 months.


----------



## PugIain

I got given a set of XR2 Pepperpots quite a few years back, they had Dark horse tyres on them. Never even drove a foot on them before I'd changed them.


----------



## RisingPower

xJay1337 said:


> Yokohamas and Falkens, Toyos etc are pretty good. They balance cost with performance. They are not the best but they are safe at the very least and have predictable handling - but FK452s I've had before and are very good! Yoko S-Drives my friend had and they were pretty good to be honest and many of the other Yoko tyres are high performance tyres designed for dry weather (not for wet eg A048s or the Advan Neova)
> 
> If you have odd tyre sizes (stretched) the T1rs (Toyo) and Fk452 (Falken) are very good, will give you the best handling and the most stretch-friendly tyre. But yeah
> 
> A set of budgets in 225/45/17 - Around about £250.
> A set of decent tyres? Ranging from £300 (Falkens) to £385 for a set of Pilot Sport 3s.
> Now you tell me if the £130 is worth perhaps your life. Or the life of another person.
> 
> Now to figure this out if you go to the pub three times a week spend £10 each time, if you go twice a week instead (better for you as well let's be honest) you'd save the difference in cost in just 3 months.


I wasn't talking 17s. I consider no names as worse than budget tyres such as falkens etc.

Not sure I can even get no names in 285 35 19's :lol:

I think simplifying it to a case where you'll crash with falkens, but not with michelins is a bit simplistic.


----------



## should_do_more

I've found Yokohama on my Morgan better than Pirelli but different type of car I guess. Will probably go for something better next time.

As per my busted tyre thread, it's something not to be skimped on and the price different isn't so big that you should get poo ones I think.

All those saying budget ones are done are probably right. Just not on something with the ability to catch you out.


----------



## furby-123

on my bm iv got kumho on the front, i know not exactly mitchelin but decent for the money and any cheap crap i can get for the back because i dont want to buy a good set for the back when i know il have them burned off at any chance i get


----------



## Joe the Plumber

I had some 'no-name NeverGrips' on my old Manta and I'm sure the main constituent in their construction was coal. Never again.

Having said that, Barum road legal knobbly tyres were absolutely great on my old enduro bike, so not all their products are bad.


----------



## cheekymonkey

avit88 said:


> cheekymonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: yeah then put the pro in the car with non budgets and i bet he is quicker![/QUOTE
> 
> so right :thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## xJay1337

RisingPower said:


> I wasn't talking 17s. I consider no names as worse than budget tyres such as falkens etc.
> 
> Not sure I can even get no names in 285 35 19's :lol:
> 
> I think simplifying it to a case where you'll crash with falkens, but not with michelins is a bit simplistic.


Falkens are not a budget tyre. 
I'm saying you are much more likely to crash with linglongdingdong than you are with anything Falken or above because you don't have the grip possibly when you need it most.
You'd be surprised what sizes you get budgets in. But it's no excuse.

IF you have the kind of car to take 285/35/19 (can't imagine what aside from perhaps a supercar, range rovers would be 22 in that width but okay) then you should be able to afford the £1200 or so it could be to put 4 decent tyres on it.
If you can't put decent tyres on it then you clearly can't afford the vehicle. I wouldn't buy a car that's got budget tyres on it... especially if it was a performance car.


----------



## Mattey h

I don't see how not putting expensive tyres on a car means you can't afford the car. 
To be honest for most people budget tyres are fine. How often does your average driver get to drive their car to the limits of grip and traction on a normal road? 
Unless you are plumbing the absolute depths of the budget tyre world your average driver wouldn't tell the difference. I think that the higher price charged for continentals, Michelin and the other "proper" tyres mentioned maybe based on extra research, but I think it comes down to expensive advertising and sponsorship deals.
I think there seems to be a lot of brand snobbery involved here.


----------



## avit88

Mattey h said:


> I don't see how not putting expensive tyres on a car means you can't afford the car.
> To be honest for most people budget tyres are fine. *How often does your average driver get to drive their car to the limits of grip and traction on a normal road? *
> Unless you are plumbing the absolute depths of the budget tyre world your average driver wouldn't tell the difference. I think that the higher price charged for continentals, Michelin and the other "proper" tyres mentioned maybe based on extra research, but I think it comes down to expensive advertising and sponsorship deals.
> I think there seems to be a lot of brand snobbery involved here.


:lol: with a budget tyre everyday! 
snobbery? the fact that they give better grip, dont aquaplane, and stop faster in the wet kinda set them apart from budgets.


----------



## RisingPower

xJay1337 said:


> Falkens are not a budget tyre.
> I'm saying you are much more likely to crash with linglongdingdong than you are with anything Falken or above because you don't have the grip possibly when you need it most.
> You'd be surprised what sizes you get budgets in. But it's no excuse.
> 
> IF you have the kind of car to take 285/35/19 (can't imagine what aside from perhaps a supercar, range rovers would be 22 in that width but okay) then you should be able to afford the £1200 or so it could be to put 4 decent tyres on it.
> If you can't put decent tyres on it then you clearly can't afford the vehicle. I wouldn't buy a car that's got budget tyres on it... especially if it was a performance car.


Who said it was standard?

600 for falkens, 1200+ for ps2s. What would you buy?

Falkens have been perfectly ok for me.


----------



## PugIain

To be fair though, tyres are as much of a badge whore sector as waxes and cars. 
I only ever had Dunlops on my 406 (**** knows what my brother has on it) but to some, Dunlops are probably rubbish budget tyres.
The Maxxis tyres on my 407 aren't exactly cheap but the same applies.
I am more than happy with them so even if they are'nt uber performance tyres I shall replace with more them when needed.


----------



## RisingPower

Mattey h said:


> I don't see how not putting expensive tyres on a car means you can't afford the car.
> To be honest for most people budget tyres are fine. How often does your average driver get to drive their car to the limits of grip and traction on a normal road?
> Unless you are plumbing the absolute depths of the budget tyre world your average driver wouldn't tell the difference. I think that the higher price charged for continentals, Michelin and the other "proper" tyres mentioned maybe based on extra research, but I think it comes down to expensive advertising and sponsorship deals.
> I think there seems to be a lot of brand snobbery involved here.


I think a lot of people here have no idea of what the limits are with cheaper tyres as opposed to more expensive tyres and have never even got close to them.


----------



## triggerh4ppy

Lol I was running some triangle tyres for a while. What a stupid confidence inspiring name


----------



## xJay1337

RisingPower said:


> Who said it was standard?
> 
> 600 for falkens, 1200+ for ps2s. What would you buy?
> 
> Falkens have been perfectly ok for me.


I never said Falkens were budget, did I? Sometimes I feel like you are not listening.
Infact, I was saying good things about Falkens.. SIGH.

*Forgotten another dreadful budget brand(s) - Sunny and Triangle (if not already on the list!)*

Well, why else would you put budgets on? Not because they're better but because you want to save some money. In 99% of the cases, you replace tyres because you have a puncture or because they are illegal. And no-one has ever gone "Yes, get me one of your budget tyres please because they are excellent." People go and buy budgets because they are ON a budget.

Those in the know will ask for some good tyres, will know what models/brands are a good tyre, requesting a specific tyre(s) - Although they are offered the budgets. Most tyre sales people (and I know as I've heard them!!) will say that there's not really much difference, or that they "look the same so are the same". But the killer is the price.. people think "Oh, tyres are only bits of rubber, and this one is 50 quid cheaper!" - The public needs educating.

People don't think of tyres as anything important, just annoying things that wear down, get punctures and cost them money - where as myself, I think of them as the only point of contact between my car, the controls and the road. That means everything I do, the tyres have to be able to support and cope with. I need to know that if there's standing water, my car is not going to aquaplane, or that if I lift off the throttle slightly to balance the car mid corner, it's not going to spit me off. If a car pulls out on me that I need to be able to brake effectively and remain in control. People assume ABS is there to save them but truthfully, if I can pull 0.9g of braking without my ABS cutting in with my decent rubber, and you can only pull 0.6g of braking WITH your ABS, tell me who is naturally going to stop faster and in more control?

What I'm trying to point out (which is not clear to many people, as perhaps some aren't as "into" cars (driving) as some of us, or perhaps they lack the ability to understand the feedback from the car) is that the limits of a budget tyre are so easily reached, arguably in every day driving situations! Especially if the road is "greasy" (as in that annoying period between a dry road and an actual wet/puddly road).

Turning a roundabout at a normal speed, not racing or even "quickly" but at a fair, every day traffic pace in a larger car (think 5 series or above) at say, 25mph, that requires more than 60 degrees of steering angle can have your tyres washing away slightly. Some people may not notice it but those who are "in touch" with vehicle dynamics and handling characteristics will!

If you honestly believe that a Continental Sport Contact

which looks like this










or an Accelera AlphaPI or whatever it's called

which looks like










is more expensive mainly because of advertising and sponsorship, and nothing to do with not only the research but also the infrastructure, the quality materials (trust me Silica for example is not cheap) or the quality of the actual product you are buying, then sure - Buy the Accelera, the blantant copy of the Continental design. After all, it looks the same, right?!

If you believe that they are going to behave even in a remotely familiar behaviour, especially under wet or emergency conditions then, well - more fool you, friend.

You can easily test this yourself, go to Halfords - I'm sure there will be a wide selection of tacky alloy wheel and tyre packages. The tyres will almost certainly be budgets. Run your hand over the tread surface, feel how slick, slippy and concrete hard it is. Sometimes you may find a set of alloy wheels with a tyre such as a Falken, or Toyo, or I've seen Kumho in my local - Now touch that tread surface, you will feel that it's got an almost "bite" to the surface, it tries to hold onto your hand, you can feel it gripping you. If you dig your nail into the surface, it will deform slightly, it's not a rock-hard compound, it will actually give you grip.

Because that's what budget tyres do - They use hard, long lasting compounds with few to no actual chemicals inside. You would be hard pressed to find any Silica or infact any sort of chemical compound designed to improve grip.
Tyre tests carried out by enthusiast magazines consistently show _every_ budget brand to be at the bottom of the list, also often labelling them as "borderline dangerous".

It is not about brand snobbery, it's about facts. If anything, many of the nay-sayers who complain it's about brand snobbery don't know the last thing about the limits of a vehicle and how much your tyres can affect that! Even on a regular sort of every day car.. They think that ABS means they will always come to a stop and that it doesn't matter what rubber you have underneath you, the ABS or the ESP or whatever electronic systems they have will save them (or the small child who's ran out infront of them).

The fact is that most brands, outside of the "premium" ones, produce a poorer quality of tyre. If LingLong suddenly came out with a tyre that could genuinely compete with the wet and dry grip of a Michelin Pilot Sport 3 then do you honestly think people care? Hell no. People would buy the Linglong. Especially if it was cheaper. The point is that, budget brands do NOT have a tyre to compete with the more established brand.

It's like buying a Ford Escort with it's 2 star saftey rating and crashing it into a wall, and then buying something the same sort of size with a 5 star rating such as a Golf or a Megane - Oh, they both have airbags, but tell me what car you'd rather be in................

I'm sorry that I am so passionate about this but I truly have a gripe with budget tyres (and the people who champion them).

On a 1.1 eco box that your gran drives and literally goes from the shops and back that has a 165/85/13 tyre - then, fine but anything that carries anything remotely valuable (such as, oh - I don't know - YOUR FAMILY, or infact just yourself), ever goes outside the immediate city centre, and is capable of a maximum speed of more than 80 should never have budget tyres anywhere near it.

Anyway - Enough of me - here's some ACTUAL EVIDENCE.

Budget tyres vs established brands

I'm sure some idiot will say "OH BUT THAT'S <BRANDS> TEST - IT'S A FAKE" but then, I guess that's just what Darwin intended.










ONE CAR LENGTH AT 30KPH - That's what? 18mph. that's an extra 2-3 meters at first gear speeds.

Independent What car .... try that for bias.


----------



## Skodaw

Well as of today, all tyre retailers need to to quote the new standard marking system which gives a rating for economy, wet grip and noise level. For comparison here's a couple one budget one main brand

225/40/17Y

Runway tyres £55.27 F for economy C for wet grip 72db for noise
Continent sp contact 5 £106.27 C for economy A for wet grip 72db for noise

So now it will be easier to compare, it has to be said there are examples of what most would class as quality tyres with worse results than the runway

Sorry should add that the bindings are A to G, for example a car using tyres rated A will use 6 litres less fuel over 625 miles than a G rated tyre.

A car using an A rated tyre will stop 18 metres shorter than a G rated tyre at 50 mph

http://www.blackcircles.com/general/tyre-labelling


----------



## Dan R33

Ive had all types of tires on all types of 2wd cars. Most if not all budget tires are awful!

My friend keeps buying triangles and the like for his Supra-not surprisingly he keeps crashing.

I'm currently using 265-35-18 Nexen N8000's on my ~400hp rwd Skyline and I think they are awesome so much better than the Michelin's I had on before that used to spin up in 3rd gear in the dry!


----------



## RisingPower

I consider the fk452 to be a budget tyre, pilot sports a premium tyre and vreds mid range. Maybe i'm wrong, maybe no names are budget tyres, but i'm not sure i'd even call them that.

There are limits to every tyre. I think that should be the most important point, you'll aquaplane on any tyre if there's enough water and lift.

Yes, no names will not exactly be brilliant on most cars, but with some cars there really is more of a marginal difference between tyres, particularly when you can't even buy performance tyres in those sizes.

I know exactly how no name tyres perform in the wet. But I also know that the fact you've got michelins on won't save you if there's oil on the road.

I'm not championing no name tyres, i'm just saying you can have issues, no matter what tyres you're on if you drive like a tool.


----------



## avit88

I think the purpose of the thread has gone amiss! 

I want to know of truly terrible tyres with stupid names.

Not a discussion of driving and if well known brands such as falken are worse or better than michelins!


----------



## GJM

Crispo said:


> My results of going round a bend in the rain on nankangs back in 2007


I'd blame the French before Nankang


----------



## Davemm

Skodaw said:


> Well as of today, all tyre retailers need to to quote the new standard marking system which gives a rating for economy, wet grip and noise level. For comparison here's a couple one budget one main brand
> 
> 225/40/17Y
> 
> Runway tyres £55.27 F for economy C for wet grip 72db for noise
> Continent sp contact 5 £106.27 C for economy A for wet grip 72db for noise
> 
> So now it will be easier to compare, it has to be said there are examples of what most would class as quality tyres with worse results than the runway
> 
> Sorry should add that the bindings are A to G, for example a car using tyres rated A will use 6 litres less fuel over 625 miles than a G rated tyre.
> 
> A car using an A rated tyre will stop 18 metres shorter than a G rated tyre at 50 mph
> 
> http://www.blackcircles.com/general/tyre-labelling


just keep in mind this is tested by the manufacture and not a governing body :thumb:

a little looking into this label system shows its not quite as clear as they hoped it would be. but it should help a little when trying to choose.


----------



## msb

cheekymonkey said:


> SteveTDCi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I disagree, let's say you are driving along a wet road and something pulls out on front of you .... You stand on the brakes and rather than slow down you just glide along the road like you are on grass.
> 
> there are many ways a good driver could handle this. so how much of it is down to the tyres and how much is down to poor driving tecnic
> 
> 
> 
> Once again i agree good drivers don't blame everything else but themselves when it goes wrong they drive within their and the cars limits regardless of what tyres are fitted:thumb:
> Just for the record i hate cheapo tyres as much as the next person but have bought cars with a few of the makes mentioned, and until i have been able to replace the tyres for something better have been able to drive up the road without killing myself
Click to expand...


----------



## The Cueball

PugIain said:


> To be fair though, tyres are as much of a badge whore sector as waxes and cars.
> I only ever had Dunlops on my 406 (**** knows what my brother has on it) but to some, Dunlops are probably rubbish budget tyres.
> The Maxxis tyres on my 407 aren't exactly cheap but the same applies.
> I am more than happy with them so even if they are'nt uber performance tyres I shall replace with more them when needed.


I ran dunlops on the XKR...

I have them on the Ninja as well... very sticky and great tyres...

:thumb:


----------



## Franzpan

The Cueball said:


> I ran dunlops on the XKR...
> 
> I have them on the Ninja as well... very sticky and great tyres...
> 
> :thumb:


I too have Dunlops, on my TT. I think they're very good. Grips well in the wet.

How are they wearing for you Cueball?


----------



## The Cueball

Franzpan said:


> I too have Dunlops, on my TT. I think they're very good. Grips well in the wet.
> 
> How are they wearing for you Cueball?


I got them with the alloys I bought, they were about 50% used... I ran them for maybe a year (2k miles) and there was still plenty of tread left when I got rid of the car.. 285 wide on the back mind you, but a lot of power to deal with.

They last about 1000 miles on the ninja... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## avit88

The Cueball said:


> I got them with the alloys I bought, they were about 50% used... I ran them for maybe a year (2k miles) and there was still plenty of tread left when I got rid of the car.. 285 wide on the back mind you, but a lot of power to deal with.
> 
> They last about 1000 miles on the ninja... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


i had some dunlop sports on when i bought the car and they grip very well, just only lasted 15k 

ive done 18k on these michelins and they still have 6mm tread :lol: the tyre came with 7mm!


----------



## bidderman1969

avit88 said:


> i had some dunlop sports on when i bought the car and they grip very well, just only lasted 15k
> 
> ive done 18k on these michelins and they still have 6mm tread :lol: the tyre came with 7mm!


Sorry if you e already said, what michelins are you running on?


----------



## The Cueball

avit88 said:


> i had some dunlop sports on when i bought the car and they grip very well, just only lasted 15k
> 
> ive done 18k on these michelins and they still have 6mm tread :lol: the tyre came with 7mm!


One thing I never care about is how long a tyre lasts... :wall: :lol:

I just want the most grip - esp on the bike...

I remember running Toyo T1's on my old pulsar, I think it was about 4k max out of them, but boy did they grip! :driver::driver::driver:

anyway, wildly off topic... 

:thumb:


----------



## G.P

Skodaw said:


> So now it will be easier to compare, it has to be said there are examples of what most would class as quality tyres with worse results than the runway


Its not made things that much easier as tires have not been compared within similar conditions, added to that some manufactures are not been quite so honest with the truth. .



Mateusz said:


> One more type which when it's raining are sh*t crap and the worst tyres I have ever drive. Yokohama Advan Sport V103. When roads are gently wet or when its raining driving faster then 40mph is just insane. They are very slippery, easy to slide. I have them one year and have 6 millimeters but never ever again! When it was dry they were awesome and gave pure pleasure of driving. But not for wet weather, terrible.


One of Bridgestone's recent wet curved test found the V103 to be quite close to the top of the list, providing the most feedback and been very progressive on its limit, they must be wrong. .


----------



## avit88

bidderman1969 said:


> Sorry if you e already said, what michelins are you running on?


energy savers mate


----------



## bobssignum

15 pages in and i can not believe that no one has mentioned Sunny SN3800 , these tyres are just leathal in the wet i inherited a set wheni bought a set of wheels on e bay there the only tyres that i could wheel spin the front,s from start without even trying even on fairly lightly wet roads .


----------



## avit88

List so far:

Autoguard
Triangles
Shandong Linglongs
Nankangs
Gajah Tunggal
Accelera
Courier
Kenda
Sagita
Sava
Wanli
Event 
hi-fly
Matador
Marangoni Zeta
Syrons
ATR Sports
Fullruns
Millenium
Barum
Tornado Alpha
Sunny SN3800


----------



## spursfan

xJay1337 said:


> I never said Falkens were budget, did I? Sometimes I feel like you are not listening.
> Infact, I was saying good things about Falkens.. SIGH.
> 
> *Forgotten another dreadful budget brand(s) - Sunny and Triangle (if not already on the list!)*
> 
> Well, why else would you put budgets on? Not because they're better but because you want to save some money. In 99% of the cases, you replace tyres because you have a puncture or because they are illegal. And no-one has ever gone "Yes, get me one of your budget tyres please because they are excellent." People go and buy budgets because they are ON a budget.
> 
> Those in the know will ask for some good tyres, will know what models/brands are a good tyre, requesting a specific tyre(s) - Although they are offered the budgets. Most tyre sales people (and I know as I've heard them!!) will say that there's not really much difference, or that they "look the same so are the same". But the killer is the price.. people think "Oh, tyres are only bits of rubber, and this one is 50 quid cheaper!" - The public needs educating.
> 
> People don't think of tyres as anything important, just annoying things that wear down, get punctures and cost them money - where as myself, I think of them as the only point of contact between my car, the controls and the road. That means everything I do, the tyres have to be able to support and cope with. I need to know that if there's standing water, my car is not going to aquaplane, or that if I lift off the throttle slightly to balance the car mid corner, it's not going to spit me off. If a car pulls out on me that I need to be able to brake effectively and remain in control. People assume ABS is there to save them but truthfully, if I can pull 0.9g of braking without my ABS cutting in with my decent rubber, and you can only pull 0.6g of braking WITH your ABS, tell me who is naturally going to stop faster and in more control?
> 
> What I'm trying to point out (which is not clear to many people, as perhaps some aren't as "into" cars (driving) as some of us, or perhaps they lack the ability to understand the feedback from the car) is that the limits of a budget tyre are so easily reached, arguably in every day driving situations! Especially if the road is "greasy" (as in that annoying period between a dry road and an actual wet/puddly road).
> 
> Turning a roundabout at a normal speed, not racing or even "quickly" but at a fair, every day traffic pace in a larger car (think 5 series or above) at say, 25mph, that requires more than 60 degrees of steering angle can have your tyres washing away slightly. Some people may not notice it but those who are "in touch" with vehicle dynamics and handling characteristics will!
> 
> If you honestly believe that a Continental Sport Contact
> 
> which looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or an Accelera AlphaPI or whatever it's called
> 
> which looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is more expensive mainly because of advertising and sponsorship, and nothing to do with not only the research but also the infrastructure, the quality materials (trust me Silica for example is not cheap) or the quality of the actual product you are buying, then sure - Buy the Accelera, the blantant copy of the Continental design. After all, it looks the same, right?!
> 
> If you believe that they are going to behave even in a remotely familiar behaviour, especially under wet or emergency conditions then, well - more fool you, friend.
> 
> You can easily test this yourself, go to Halfords - I'm sure there will be a wide selection of tacky alloy wheel and tyre packages. The tyres will almost certainly be budgets. Run your hand over the tread surface, feel how slick, slippy and concrete hard it is. Sometimes you may find a set of alloy wheels with a tyre such as a Falken, or Toyo, or I've seen Kumho in my local - Now touch that tread surface, you will feel that it's got an almost "bite" to the surface, it tries to hold onto your hand, you can feel it gripping you. If you dig your nail into the surface, it will deform slightly, it's not a rock-hard compound, it will actually give you grip.
> 
> Because that's what budget tyres do - They use hard, long lasting compounds with few to no actual chemicals inside. You would be hard pressed to find any Silica or infact any sort of chemical compound designed to improve grip.
> Tyre tests carried out by enthusiast magazines consistently show _every_ budget brand to be at the bottom of the list, also often labelling them as "borderline dangerous".
> 
> It is not about brand snobbery, it's about facts. If anything, many of the nay-sayers who complain it's about brand snobbery don't know the last thing about the limits of a vehicle and how much your tyres can affect that! Even on a regular sort of every day car.. They think that ABS means they will always come to a stop and that it doesn't matter what rubber you have underneath you, the ABS or the ESP or whatever electronic systems they have will save them (or the small child who's ran out infront of them).
> 
> The fact is that most brands, outside of the "premium" ones, produce a poorer quality of tyre. If LingLong suddenly came out with a tyre that could genuinely compete with the wet and dry grip of a Michelin Pilot Sport 3 then do you honestly think people care? Hell no. People would buy the Linglong. Especially if it was cheaper. The point is that, budget brands do NOT have a tyre to compete with the more established brand.
> 
> It's like buying a Ford Escort with it's 2 star saftey rating and crashing it into a wall, and then buying something the same sort of size with a 5 star rating such as a Golf or a Megane - Oh, they both have airbags, but tell me what car you'd rather be in................
> 
> I'm sorry that I am so passionate about this but I truly have a gripe with budget tyres (and the people who champion them).
> 
> On a 1.1 eco box that your gran drives and literally goes from the shops and back that has a 165/85/13 tyre - then, fine but anything that carries anything remotely valuable (such as, oh - I don't know - YOUR FAMILY, or infact just yourself), ever goes outside the immediate city centre, and is capable of a maximum speed of more than 80 should never have budget tyres anywhere near it.
> 
> Anyway - Enough of me - here's some ACTUAL EVIDENCE.
> 
> Budget tyres vs established brands
> 
> I'm sure some idiot will say "OH BUT THAT'S <BRANDS> TEST - IT'S A FAKE" but then, I guess that's just what Darwin intended.
> 
> Tyre Safety: Premium v. Budget Tyres Wet Braking Test - Continental Car Tyres - YouTube
> Goodgrip Tyre Test: Premium Winter Tyres vs Budget Winter Tyres - YouTube
> 
> ONE CAR LENGTH AT 30KPH - That's what? 18mph. that's an extra 2-3 meters at first gear speeds.
> 
> Independent What car .... try that for bias.
> 
> Cheap tyres versus expensive tyres - What Car? - YouTube


End of argument then:thumb:
Brilliantly written and the videos make the point crystal clear, if you value your life, your family's life, then DONT buy budget tyres, it's a fools game.
Some will say good use of clutch, etc etc..more than makes up for having budget tyres, but the car that brakes suddenly in the pouring rain, will certainly catch the budget tyres out, no matter how good the driver thinks he is.

Kev


----------



## craigeh123

i run nankang ns'2s they are a good tyre for the price , way ahead of the nankangs of old

that said i always put better tyres on the mrs car as it ussually is the one used for carting the kids about 

and when i rode i always splashed out , grip before wear i generally used bridgestones on the vfr and the blade they wore fast but stuck like glue


----------



## BoostJunky86

Yokos parada 2's or 888's in the wet LOL


----------



## G.P

Jinyu. .


----------



## G.P

Prestivo


----------



## bidderman1969

I've run Prestivo and to be fair I think they are really are Ok


----------



## G.P

bidderman1969 said:


> I've run Prestivo and to be fair I think they are really are Ok


To be fair, I've not driven on any for years. .


----------



## BoostJunky86

Mattey h said:


> I don't see how not putting expensive tyres on a car means you can't afford the car.
> To be honest for most people budget tyres are fine. How often does your average driver get to drive their car to the limits of grip and traction on a normal road?
> Unless you are plumbing the absolute depths of the budget tyre world your average driver wouldn't tell the difference. I think that the higher price charged for continentals, Michelin and the other "proper" tyres mentioned maybe based on extra research, but I think it comes down to expensive advertising and sponsorship deals.
> I think there seems to be a lot of brand snobbery involved here.


Anyone that doesn't spend we'll on tyres. Is in my eyes a fool!!
Doesn't matter how good your car is. Those tyres are the only thing between you and the Tarmac. Worth investing in no?


----------



## DPN

The Cueball said:


> I see your Autoguard and raise you Nankans!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Stay safe mate....
> 
> :thumb:


And I will raise you Sunny tyres ............. lol


----------



## G.P

Sunew. .


----------



## BoostJunky86

xJay1337 said:


> I never said Falkens were budget, did I? Sometimes I feel like you are not listening.
> Infact, I was saying good things about Falkens.. SIGH.
> 
> *Forgotten another dreadful budget brand(s) - Sunny and Triangle (if not already on the list!)*
> 
> Well, why else would you put budgets on? Not because they're better but because you want to save some money. In 99% of the cases, you replace tyres because you have a puncture or because they are illegal. And no-one has ever gone "Yes, get me one of your budget tyres please because they are excellent." People go and buy budgets because they are ON a budget.
> 
> Those in the know will ask for some good tyres, will know what models/brands are a good tyre, requesting a specific tyre(s) - Although they are offered the budgets. Most tyre sales people (and I know as I've heard them!!) will say that there's not really much difference, or that they "look the same so are the same". But the killer is the price.. people think "Oh, tyres are only bits of rubber, and this one is 50 quid cheaper!" - The public needs educating.
> 
> People don't think of tyres as anything important, just annoying things that wear down, get punctures and cost them money - where as myself, I think of them as the only point of contact between my car, the controls and the road. That means everything I do, the tyres have to be able to support and cope with. I need to know that if there's standing water, my car is not going to aquaplane, or that if I lift off the throttle slightly to balance the car mid corner, it's not going to spit me off. If a car pulls out on me that I need to be able to brake effectively and remain in control. People assume ABS is there to save them but truthfully, if I can pull 0.9g of braking without my ABS cutting in with my decent rubber, and you can only pull 0.6g of braking WITH your ABS, tell me who is naturally going to stop faster and in more control?
> 
> What I'm trying to point out (which is not clear to many people, as perhaps some aren't as "into" cars (driving) as some of us, or perhaps they lack the ability to understand the feedback from the car) is that the limits of a budget tyre are so easily reached, arguably in every day driving situations! Especially if the road is "greasy" (as in that annoying period between a dry road and an actual wet/puddly road).
> 
> Turning a roundabout at a normal speed, not racing or even "quickly" but at a fair, every day traffic pace in a larger car (think 5 series or above) at say, 25mph, that requires more than 60 degrees of steering angle can have your tyres washing away slightly. Some people may not notice it but those who are "in touch" with vehicle dynamics and handling characteristics will!
> 
> If you honestly believe that a Continental Sport Contact
> 
> which looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or an Accelera AlphaPI or whatever it's called
> 
> which looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is more expensive mainly because of advertising and sponsorship, and nothing to do with not only the research but also the infrastructure, the quality materials (trust me Silica for example is not cheap) or the quality of the actual product you are buying, then sure - Buy the Accelera, the blantant copy of the Continental design. After all, it looks the same, right?!
> 
> If you believe that they are going to behave even in a remotely familiar behaviour, especially under wet or emergency conditions then, well - more fool you, friend.
> 
> You can easily test this yourself, go to Halfords - I'm sure there will be a wide selection of tacky alloy wheel and tyre packages. The tyres will almost certainly be budgets. Run your hand over the tread surface, feel how slick, slippy and concrete hard it is. Sometimes you may find a set of alloy wheels with a tyre such as a Falken, or Toyo, or I've seen Kumho in my local - Now touch that tread surface, you will feel that it's got an almost "bite" to the surface, it tries to hold onto your hand, you can feel it gripping you. If you dig your nail into the surface, it will deform slightly, it's not a rock-hard compound, it will actually give you grip.
> 
> Because that's what budget tyres do - They use hard, long lasting compounds with few to no actual chemicals inside. You would be hard pressed to find any Silica or infact any sort of chemical compound designed to improve grip.
> Tyre tests carried out by enthusiast magazines consistently show _every_ budget brand to be at the bottom of the list, also often labelling them as "borderline dangerous".
> 
> It is not about brand snobbery, it's about facts. If anything, many of the nay-sayers who complain it's about brand snobbery don't know the last thing about the limits of a vehicle and how much your tyres can affect that! Even on a regular sort of every day car.. They think that ABS means they will always come to a stop and that it doesn't matter what rubber you have underneath you, the ABS or the ESP or whatever electronic systems they have will save them (or the small child who's ran out infront of them).
> 
> The fact is that most brands, outside of the "premium" ones, produce a poorer quality of tyre. If LingLong suddenly came out with a tyre that could genuinely compete with the wet and dry grip of a Michelin Pilot Sport 3 then do you honestly think people care? Hell no. People would buy the Linglong. Especially if it was cheaper. The point is that, budget brands do NOT have a tyre to compete with the more established brand.
> 
> It's like buying a Ford Escort with it's 2 star saftey rating and crashing it into a wall, and then buying something the same sort of size with a 5 star rating such as a Golf or a Megane - Oh, they both have airbags, but tell me what car you'd rather be in................
> 
> I'm sorry that I am so passionate about this but I truly have a gripe with budget tyres (and the people who champion them).
> 
> On a 1.1 eco box that your gran drives and literally goes from the shops and back that has a 165/85/13 tyre - then, fine but anything that carries anything remotely valuable (such as, oh - I don't know - YOUR FAMILY, or infact just yourself), ever goes outside the immediate city centre, and is capable of a maximum speed of more than 80 should never have budget tyres anywhere near it.
> 
> Anyway - Enough of me - here's some ACTUAL EVIDENCE.
> 
> Budget tyres vs established brands
> 
> I'm sure some idiot will say "OH BUT THAT'S <BRANDS> TEST - IT'S A FAKE" but then, I guess that's just what Darwin intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE CAR LENGTH AT 30KPH - That's what? 18mph. that's an extra 2-3 meters at first gear speeds.
> 
> Independent What car .... try that for bias.


Oi!

Nowt wrong with old escorts HAHAHA


----------



## cheekymonkey

BoostJunky86 said:


> Anyone that doesn't spend we'll on tyres. Is in my eyes a fool!!
> Doesn't matter how good your car is. Those tyres are the only thing between you and the Tarmac. Worth investing in no?


theres also your driving skill, so by the way you yalk you must of taken advance driving courses :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86

cheekymonkey said:


> theres also your driving skill, so by the way you yalk you must of taken advance driving courses :thumb:


Always had the same opinion but yes :thumb:

People some time fail to realise that there only really a contact patch about the size of your palm/hand between you and the floor

Not a lot when you think about making that weight come to a compete stop in the wet ;-)


----------



## iansoutham

Just to throw a spanner in the monkey so to speak, but the worst tyres I have come across in a long time, Goodyear Eagle NCT5. Crap, end of. Which is a shame, because most of the other Goodyear tyres range is actually quite good. I still run a set of Eagle Ventura tyres on the cabriolet (from 2001), a set of Goodyear Eagle Excellence on another, etc... and no problems with them.

Problem is, every tyre works different on different vehicles. On a manual transmission car, Pirelli P6000 tyres are quite good. Put them on an automatic and watch them go all over the place.

I had a set of original Toyo T-1R tyres in 195-55R15 on my 4x4. Waste of time and money. Took them off after less than 500 miles as they were frankly dangerous. Gave them to a friend who wanted to kill them on his RWD 24V Cosworth-engined MK1 Sierra Ghia and they are still on it to this day, almost 6 years later. Work fine, even at twice the speed limit.


----------



## BoostJunky86

iansoutham said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the monkey so to speak, but the worst tyres I have come across in a long time, Goodyear Eagle NCT5. Crap, end of. Which is a shame, because most of the other Goodyear tyres range is actually quite good. I still run a set of Eagle Ventura tyres on the cabriolet (from 2001), a set of Goodyear Eagle Excellence on another, etc... and no problems with them.
> 
> Problem is, every tyre works different on different vehicles. On a manual transmission car, Pirelli P6000 tyres are quite good. Put them on an automatic and watch them go all over the place.
> 
> I had a set of original Toyo T-1R tyres in 195-55R15 on my 4x4. Waste of time and money. Took them off after less than 500 miles as they were frankly dangerous. Gave them to a friend who wanted to kill them on his RWD 24V Cosworth-engined MK1 Sierra Ghia and they are still on it to this day, almost 6 years later. Work fine, even at twice the speed limit.


I'd agree with that! 
Eagle F1's work very well on my mates red sierra to. They put up with quite a bit of stick its around 370bhp with similar torque. It'll still spin them up if you try but when they're required to they do grip very well.

I still think the best tyres I've had we're pilot sports on my impreza. Dry/wet/trackdays. Always impressed me with grip levels!


----------



## G.P

iansoutham said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the monkey so to speak, but the worst tyres I have come across in a long time, Goodyear Eagle NCT5. Crap, end of. Which is a shame, because most of the other Goodyear tyres range is actually quite good. I still run a set of Eagle Ventura tyres on the cabriolet (from 2001), a set of Goodyear Eagle Excellence on another, etc... and no problems with them.


To be fair, the NCT5's, which I agree are not to clever are now quite an old design/compound, drove my wifes car today in rain which is on Excellence, not a tyre I'd purchase due to lack of wet grip. .



BoostJunky86 said:


> I still think the best tyres I've had we're pilot sports on my impreza. Dry/wet/trackdays. Always impressed me with grip levels!


Could be a little to do with the car, I just can't get on with michelin as they just let go without warning. .


----------



## BoostJunky86

G.P said:


> To be fair, the NCT5's, which I agree are not to clever are now quite an old design/compound, drove my wifes car today in rain which is on Excellence, not a tyre I'd purchase due to lack of wet grip. .
> 
> Could be a little to do with the car, I just can't get on with michelin as they just let go without warning. .


Yeah like I said, I agree some cars just suit certain compounds, sidewall stiffness etc, the very same tyres I didn't like on the escort, as you say they were great but you could very quickly get into a situation you didn't want to be in, I found they'd be fine them when you got them to hot they'd go greasy and just slide, got yoko a-drives on at present for the short journeys to and from lock up home, tuners etc. just till I decide on proper summer tyres, and track day tyres if I ever get the balls to track her :-(


----------

